# Foil or No Foil? (specifically Boston Butt / smoking for pulled pork)



## hardwoodalchemy (May 15, 2015)

It seems like there are a fair number of folks in both camps, but I'm wondering if there's a majority one way or the other that's large enough to be convincing.

I have done a total of two (maybe three?) butts, and have not foiled. They came out moist and flavorful, and no one complained in the least. That being said, I'm always on the lookout for ways to produce a better meal.

So, do you foil or not? If you do and if you add liquid, would you mind including what kind of liquid you use? If you do foil, was it experience or a well respected person that convinced you it's the right way? If you don't foil, why not?


----------



## scorchedporch (May 15, 2015)

From my perspective, there's a need for another option.  "It Depends"  - if the bark is set early and you are happy with it, foiling at around 160 is Ok by me.  It'll help power it through the stall.  It won't take much more smoke anyhow and the bark won't suffer if it's set.  There are tons of other opinions, but this is just what I've found - take it for what it's worth.  People will complain about the fact that it ruins the bark, but if it's set I've never found that to be the case.


----------



## mdboatbum (May 15, 2015)

I suggest you try one or two with foil and see which you like better. Knowing what everybody else does won't change the way you like your pulled pork. I've done both ways and have found I like the hot and fast no foil method. Partly because it produces pulled pork that my family and I love ( light crispy bark and incredibly tender and juicy meat), and partly because it's WAY faster and easier. 
But that's just me.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2015)

I don't know if you can still change the wording in your Poll or not, but There is no such thing as "The Right Way".

I personally prefer foiling at around 165°, and adding a few ounces of Apple Juice, then pulling at about 205°, but that doesn't mean it's the right way---That's just My Way.

I like Bark, but I don't need a thick hard bark on my Butts. I like a nice moist Pulled Pork with some nice Bark to mix in with it for extra flavor.

My Way (Step by Step):

*Pulled Boston Pork Butt*  

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 15, 2015)

I don't foil anything . JMPO , I feel it imparts a (too soft) texture , the rest will do the job as good and is definitely a better Bark.













50x50px-ZC-9d8c6ceb_297957_245064798879395_1365290



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 14, 2015


















50x50px-ZC-01664caf_IMG_0012[1] (50x50).jpg



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 14, 2015


----------



## hardwoodalchemy (May 15, 2015)

I hear what you're saying, Bear. I wasn't trying to make it into an "I'm right, you're wrong" kind of thing, but rather to use a little hyperbole to clarify the positions. Also, I recognize that I'm trying to jam this issue into a yes/no black/white right/wrong box. In reality, I know it's not that way, but I was trying to get some useful numbers about how many do/don't without rehashing the million other foiling threads.

Certainly no offense intended to either camp.


----------



## frosty (May 15, 2015)

I respect Old School and BearCarver completely and they have taught myself many others.

BUT that there is what is called  the dilemma!  

Webster's = "a situation in which a difficult choice has to be made between two or more alternatives, especially equally undesirable ones.

So do what is best for you and best of luck doing it.  That is the real lesson. While each of us has our own opinion, we each make our own effort.

Looking over others shoulders to learn is totally normal.

In my case. . ."She that must be obeyed" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  likes a softer pulled pork with minimal finishing sauce, while I prefer a bit o the bark.  So compromise is a constant.  Essentially I compromise.  Hey, I still get to eat pulled pork.  Not too shoddy.

Keep experimenting, and let the rest of us learn from your success!  Eat your failures, the dog deserves better!


----------



## kenafein (May 15, 2015)

I have never foiled, but now I am curious.  Since joining this forum, I have noticed that many do.  I've never had any issue with my pulled pork, but I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## chewmeister (May 15, 2015)

No foil for me as I like the bark. I do wrap in foil after removing from the smoker and adding some of JJ's finishing sauce for the rest period.


----------



## nivekd (May 15, 2015)

Nope...no foil. Until it's done and resting of course.













picnic6_zpsrnmqpxt5.jpg



__ nivekd
__ May 15, 2015


----------



## bmaddox (May 15, 2015)

Recently I did two shoulders side by side, one foiled and one not. Here is what I found: Yes it makes a huge difference in the cook time (foiled is way quicker). Yes foiling at 160-165 softens the bark (but does not eliminate it by any means).

But which way was better?? I have no idea! By the time it was pulled and eaten I couldn't tell the difference between the two. So I have continued to foil around 165 simply because I love all the delicious juice that collects in the foil.


----------



## tom02 (May 15, 2015)

I like to foil at about 165 I have done them both ways and really the only reason I foil is to speed up the process. I no for me not saying it's the right or wrong way but why would I spend 11 or 12 hours cooking when I could do it in 8 or 9 and taste the same. Just my opinion though


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2015)

HardwoodAlchemy said:


> I hear what you're saying, Bear. I wasn't trying to make it into an "I'm right, you're wrong" kind of thing, but rather to use a little hyperbole to clarify the positions. Also, I recognize that I'm trying to jam this issue into a yes/no black/white right/wrong box. In reality, I know it's not that way, but I was trying to get some useful numbers about how many do/don't without rehashing the million other foiling threads.
> 
> Certainly no offense intended to either camp.


Definitely no offense taken at this end!!

I was pretty much trying to get the point across that these are only opinions. Nobody is Right or Wrong!!

I do this because I have been accused of saying my way is the only way in the past, which I never have done. Some think my Step by Steps are saying that my way is the only way, even though I include a disclaimer to the opposite. My Step by Steps are mostly for Newbies to get the confidence up to try something new. After that they can keep doing the same thing or definitely try other things.

Well anyway---My Vote was to foil.

Bear


----------



## joe black (May 15, 2015)

I'm right in there with Bear.  I like a good bark, but not like a red oak tree.  I foil my butts through the stall and finish out with some apple juice.  I don't ever foil anything else unless I'm braising.


----------



## ajbert (May 15, 2015)

I like a good bark, my wife doesn't.  Therefore, I foil.  Pretty simple in my case.


----------



## kenafein (May 15, 2015)

AJBert said:


> I like a good bark, my wife doesn't.  Therefore, I foil.  Pretty simple in my case.



That's how it works.  Though I was able to convert my wife from a well done type to a medium rare type.  It took some doing, but I no longer have to turn her steaks into leather.


----------



## joe black (May 15, 2015)

Well Bert,  A wise man once said

"Yes Dear"


----------



## gary s (May 15, 2015)

Nice , looks great   

Gary


----------



## cliffcarter (May 15, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> I suggest you try one or two with foil and see which you like better. Knowing what everybody else does won't change the way you like your pulled pork. I've done both ways and have found I like the hot and fast no foil method. Partly because it produces pulled pork that my family and I love ( light crispy bark and incredibly tender and juicy meat), and partly because it's WAY faster and easier.
> But that's just me.


^^^^^^^^^

This.

The only way I cook butts, 300°-325°, no foil, start an 8+ pound butt at 9 AM for dinner at 5 PM and always a great result.


----------



## bdskelly (May 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know if you can still change the wording in your Poll or not, but There is no such thing as "The Right Way".
> 
> I personally prefer foiling at around 165°, and adding a few ounces of Apple Juice, then pulling at about 205°, but that doesn't mean it's the right way---That's just My Way.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike5051 (May 16, 2015)

kenafein said:


> That's how it works. Though I was able to convert my wife from a well done type to a medium rare type. It took some doing, but I no longer have to turn her steaks into leather.


I too converted the wife to med rare from well done.  It was a process!  She used to hate pulled pork, but now she loves it if I pile it up on a skillet, add some sauce and cover the pile to brown/steam.  Put that on a roll with some cole slaw and she thinks it's wonderful.  A work in progress.

Mike


----------



## bdskelly (May 16, 2015)

mike5051 said:


> I too converted the wife to med rare from well done.  It was a process!  She used to hate pulled pork, but now she loves it if I pile it up on a skillet, add some sauce and cover the pile to brown/steam.  Put that on a roll with some cole slaw and she thinks it's wonderful.  A work in progress.
> 
> Mike


Marriage is a lifetime of compromises that your heart tells you to do.... It appears you have a very successful one! b


----------



## damon555 (May 16, 2015)

My reason for not using foil is pretty simple....I'm a lazy smoker and since there is no real need to foil I don't. Especially butts and packers.....put it on at night and it's done by the time I get moving in the morning......which is usually pretty late 'cause the weekends are for sleeping in as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## uncle dave (May 16, 2015)

I used to never foil but the last one I did to help get it through the stall. My wife really raved about the moistness and said she thinks I foil from now on soooo


----------



## kboss714 (May 18, 2015)

I've only made one pulled pork and I didn't foil it and got really bitter bark. Had to toss the bark no saving it. I'm planning on making my next one in foil.


----------



## fwismoker (May 18, 2015)

kboss714 said:


> I've only made one pulled pork and I didn't foil it and got really bitter bark. Had to toss the bark no saving it. I'm planning on making my next one in foil.


 Better look at the underlying cause because your bad bark wasn't due to not foiling.


----------



## pc farmer (May 18, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Better look at the underlying cause because your bad bark wasn't due to not foiling.


Bad smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2015)

kboss714 said:


> I've only made one pulled pork and I didn't foil it and got really bitter bark. Had to toss the bark no saving it. I'm planning on making my next one in foil.


No foil should give you thicker Bark, but not Bitter Bark.

Sounds like your smoke was too heavy.  A nice light smoke for many hours is Great, but a Thick Heavy Smoke is bad even for a short time.

Bear


----------



## grillmonkey (May 18, 2015)

One of the best ones I ever did, I covered in Kosher salt, smoked with red oak in a side firebox smoker for 4 hours, then foiled and finished in my electric ECB overnight. Both smokers never went above 250. The butt was 8-9lbs and spent about 12-13 hours cooking total. It came out perfect.


----------



## fwismoker (May 18, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Bad smoke.


Yep


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2015)

LOL----I Love to see this!!

Looking at the current results of the Poll Votes, we can see there is no right way or wrong way. to smoke a Butt.

At this time we have:

Foil your Butt----------------8

No Foil------------------------7

Doesn't matter--------------6

Kinda hard to get much closer than that.

So this proves---Everybody is Right !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bmaddox (May 18, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----I Love to see this!!
> 
> Looking at the current results of the Poll Votes, we can see there is no right way or wrong way. to smoke a Butt.
> 
> ...


IDK Bear you are being pretty optimistic. Maybe everybody is wrong!?!?!?


----------



## grillmonkey (May 18, 2015)

My way is right. Everyone else's butt is just a variation of my rightness? Or maybe I'm wrong about being right. Whatever, it just doesn't matter.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 18, 2015)

I personally don't foil, but that's just me !  Maybe one day I'll give the foil a try !  But agree with what has been said up above on no right or wrong way !  I'd just add, find the way YOU & YOUR FAM like the Q !   Then it's the right way for you !


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2015)

Kinda like Vanilla and Chocolate 

Gary


----------



## curtlow (May 18, 2015)

Why can't you do both?  Put it on the smoker till about 160. Foil it to help get it through the stall.  Then unwrap it at about 180 till done to harden up the bark a little.....if you don't want a soft bark.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2015)

Curtlow said:


> Why can't you do both?  Put it on the smoker till about 160. Foil it to help get it through the stall.  Then unwrap it at about 180 till done to harden up the bark a little.....if you don't want a soft bark.


Absolutely!!

I've done similar to that & it's Great too!!

More than one way to skin a cat or smoke a Butt.

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2015)

OK  here is my secret !!   I smoke un-foiled for about 6-7 hours, then wrap for another 4 -5 the un-wrap to finish and firm up the bark.   Sometimes I don't wrap at all,  Depend's on the mood I'm in.

Mostly the foil helps speed up the cooking.  I like a good bark, because when you pull it and mix it up that is where you are going to get Most of your flavor.

So I Foil, I don't Foil     just flip a coin   works great both ways  , Anyway for Me.

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2015)

Follow up to my earlier post.   I like good bark, not crunchy or to dry, that is why most of the time I do the no foil, foil, then un-foil method  I have smoked hundreds of butts and is pretty much second nature, They turn out exactly Like We Like Them. so you decide, do some both ways see which one you like best. everybody's taste is a little different. When I do ribs I do them 3 different ways to please everybody.

And by the way, when you foil, save that juice and mix some in when you pull. 

Gary


----------



## fwismoker (May 18, 2015)

No foil here, I feel i get just as tender, better color, perfect bark.

No stall to speak of cooking a tad hotter


----------



## odoylerules (May 18, 2015)

I'll preface this with the fact that i'm new to my smoker but the first 4-5 shoulders i did i didn't foil.  My wife loves "burnt" things so i thought she would really enjoy a good solid bark and she did.  But honestly, while good, it didn't seem that my shoulders were as "great" as everyone i saw on here.  Not to mention that un-foiled, these shoulders were taking ~15-20 hrs to come up to 203 on my 30" MES @ 225 or so.  So  while the bark was delicious, they weren't as moist or flavorful as i would have thought.

However, on my last shoulder a few weeks ago, i decided to wrap it with a splash of apple juice.  Not only did it decrease my cooking time drastically, ~9-10hrs,  but the shoulder turned out so much better than my non-foiled ones.  It had good bark was moist and  had great flavor.  So suffice it to say, my next butt this weekend i'm going to wrap and see how it goes.  If its as good as the last one i'm sold and i'll post an update.


----------

